# All over UK T-shirt printers



## Kellylab (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi All, I'm new to this so indulge me!
I'm Looking for a UK based printers that will do an all over print on a range of Tee's. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Not sure if they do, but check with October.co.uk


----------



## Kellylab (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, will do. All suggestions welcome.


----------

